
Facial Recognition’s Next Big Play: The Sports Stadium - longdefeat
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facial-recognitions-next-big-play-the-sports-stadium-11596290400
======
WarOnPrivacy
Huzzah. I know sportball fans are from all ideologies but even those who are
passionate about rights will likely be fine with this - bc sportball.

It's hard to conclude anything else - 14yo me was right about people all long.

